# Tibet permit



## Susan Lee 2017 (May 11, 2017)

Hey there, Tibet offers magnificent* monasteries, stunning views of Himalaya mountains, lakes. Are you interested in travelling here ? We can help with Tibet permit. This is our wechat "* tibetvista* "


----------

